
Ask HN: Privacy Respecting Personal Finance/Budget App? - kernoble
I&#x27;m looking for something like Mint.com for my S.O. and I to monitor our spending.<p>I&#x27;m wary of using any free tool, because it seems that just about every &quot;free&quot; service&#x2F;tool out there is actually profiting from the &quot;surveillance capitalism&quot; model&#x2F;network.<p>Are there any tools out there that are easy to use and privacy respecting? I&#x27;m more than happy to pay or give up some features.
======
gubsz
Not directly answering you question, but on a similar note, would you be more
willing to use the "free version" of these tools if they did the following:

    
    
      - Explain what data they share
      - Explain who they're sharing the data with
      - Give full control over what data is shared
      - Give the ability to easily delete/export your data once you decide you no longer want to use the application
    

I thought it might be an interesting experiment to offer both a "free" and
"paid" version. Rather than cutting features for the "free" version, you would
instead sell the user's semi-anonymized data. This could even be something
like a sliding scale for those more privacy conscious, with more reimbursement
given for more data shared.

------
kasey_junk
I use YNAB though I’ve never vetted their privacy respect.

Their business model is more obvious though & I like their opinionated
approach to budgeting.

------
sandman007
I use [https://goodbudget.com/](https://goodbudget.com/) which has sync
facility which i found lacking from many personal finance apps. I checked
their privacy statement and they don't sell or share our info with third
parties.

------
auslegung
Check out everydollar.com. I don’t know their privacy policies but in general
I trust Dave Ramsey and it’s one of his products.

